# Best mid-range cabinets



## Joe Mama (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm looking for some good mid-range cabinets in oak. 

After too many returns, I have finally given up on the "Pro" and "contractor" grade junk from Mastercraft and Merrillat.
They are NOT the companies they were a decade ago.

I'd rather pay, and charge, a little more and spend a lot less time than I am now.

Plywwod construction, decent drawers and doors, a full line (bath, kitchen, entertainment, etc.) with at least a 5 year warranty would be minimum criteria.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm seeing a lot of Yorktown and KraftMaid.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh, oh, what is bad about Merillat? I'm getting ready to redo my kitchen and was considering them.


----------



## Joe Mama (Oct 18, 2006)

Any one here heard of Mid Continent cabinets?

Mike: I'm sure Merrilat has some good stuff still. 

<rant>
I'm just fed up with base, "contractor level" units that are suitable for, and warrantied for, a year. Base shouldn't mean mis-matched, poorly fitted and abysmally finished. Cheaper materials doesn't mean slovenly assembly. I know it's competitive, but if they are going to put their name on it, at least take a little pride in workmanship.  
</rant>


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 14, 2006)

I like kemper's "high end" for my mid range.

One thing I've found out. Alot of the same cabinets are sold under different names.


----------



## Joe Mama (Oct 18, 2006)

*Cabinets*

Mike:

Okay, I'm back on decaf now. 

Merrilat's high-end stuff (from the Classic Deluxe series on up) is still quite good and reasonably priced. 

Stay away from the Essentials line. Rental unit junk.


----------



## capt14k (Jan 20, 2009)

*Best Mid Range Cabinets*

The best mid range cabinets in my opinion are Kemper Cabinets especially since starting in Feb 2009 they will be 1/2" construction and to upgrade to plywood ends is a minimal cost. I agree to stay away from the Essentials line by Kemper they are overpriced junk they are only good if you are looking for a Cherry Veneer Cabinet at a reasonable price. I would also stay away from Mid-Continent Cabinets (i.e. MidContinent, Norcraft) they are overpriced for the jumk that they are. Also Kemper has a lifetime warranty and many options and finishes


----------



## JTW (Jan 22, 2009)

We just did a serious kitchen, predominently drawers(30+)with few uppers and a nice pantry/desk combo. We chose Kabinart, all plywood boxes etc. as you mentioned. Cherry on wall and pantry(stain with Glaze). Maple with an aged ebony black finish on the Island, probably the biggest Island I have ever done 15+ft. The look is incredible, everyone thinks it is "Plain and Fancy" but it was done with blum motion on all for around $14k. Materials were generally good and tolerances were good-better. Some issues in the tall pantry set, but that maybe the results of a remodel as much as anything. The style was bradford cherry. Check them out.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

Why not use a local cabinet shop and get real cabinets built to your specs?


----------

